# Downloading Miniclip Games



## Ron (Sep 20, 2008)

guYS,
i want to download the miniclip games....so pls giv me the torrent or any other link ........as it is quite irritating to download from website
thnks in adv....
Ron


----------



## nvidia (Sep 20, 2008)

^Once the flash file has loaded, you can goto Tools > Page Info > Media.
There select the file and Click on Save as to save the game..


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 20, 2008)

Or Use Website Extractor, or use FlashGet a download manager which helps to download flash files..


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 20, 2008)

Or save the whole page using Save>Webpage complete. Open the folder created in the location you saved the file, and delete all files except for the file for the game.


----------



## Ron (Sep 21, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Or save the whole page using Save>Webpage complete. Open the folder created in the location you saved the file, and delete all files except for the file for the game.




   Guys I know this method…….but  downloading through this method is quite irritating and time consuming………It is some wht impossible to download 100’s of game through this process...............


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 21, 2008)

You can try installing the addon "DownloadEmbedded" in Firefox
Although it is used to download videos, it generally detects .swf files which are mainly what miniclip games are based on.
Once you open your fav game on miniclip.com. the DE icon should appear on your window. Click on it,
Select download slected items and then select the .swf file from that list it shows. Download it and enjoy 
Plz  note that this doesnt work for all games, but you can give it a try. (I'm doing the same now and have downloaded about 10 games )


----------



## Ron (Sep 21, 2008)

buddy...this wont work for 100's of game


----------



## ProDemon (Sep 21, 2008)

Try software like WEB COPIER/Recorder ( google it )

once installed you can choose file types to download, and it will download everything from any specific website


----------



## Ron (Sep 21, 2008)

thnks dude.......Will try to check it.'


----------

